
When the ice melts: the catastrophe of vanishing glaciers - algui91
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jan/08/when-the-ice-melts-the-catastrophe-of-vanishing-glaciers
======
algui91
Podcast version: [https://www.theguardian.com/news/audio/2019/jan/28/when-
the-...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/audio/2019/jan/28/when-the-ice-
melts-the-catastrophe-of-vanishing-glaciers-podcast)

